# isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed!



## illgetyou (12 May 2008)

I'm living in my apartment 4 years although i only rent it i have never had any trouble here. Untill recently when there was some antisocial behaviour from my aparment when the police were called.

I have had letters from the management company and the residents asscioation, the community officer calling up etc.... which is understandable. 

I'm not a rowdy person,but what happenend happend and i can't turn back the clock, altough i'm very sorry for the disturbance.

Here is my problem with the situation, this was over a month ago, and the person who made the complaint in the first place has now written a letter to all residents where i live urging them to keep complaining about me! There is four points on the letter all but one of them are not 'the whole truth' extra bits are added on to make it look worse i suppose to the other residents, i could get security reports and i'm sure police reports to comfirm this.
The day after the letter was posted in my letter box and everyone elses, i had secuity knock on my door saying they had a report of a disturbance...... there was not even i T.V on in my apartment!!! They could tell this and said they had heard nothing but had to follow up the complaint.
Then three days after this it happenend again!! The same thing security made the report that there was no noise and they had heard nothing.

I'm thinking the person that complained in the frist place (understandable with the carry on from my apartment over a month ago), has been told that apart from those incidents there has been no problems from my place and unless they get more complaints nothing can be done, so they are making false complaints and i have the security to back me up on this.

What can do about this? I'm here 4 years and have been a good tenenant and never cause trouble. I feel i am being victamised by this person trying to get me out because they know i only rent and they are a home owner, but i'm living here longer than they are! 

What can i do, is this a form of harrasment? Can somebody keep making complaints of a disturbance when there isn't one? I have a young daughter and the two time security knocked up they woke her up out of bed.......is this fair?


----------



## Mpsox (12 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

If the allegations in the letter are untrue then I suggest you contact a solicitor with a view to seeing if this other person has actually libeled you by printing and distributing false allegations against you. You might find a solicitors letter threatening a legal action may scare the other person enough to back off


----------



## illgetyou (12 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

Thanks for the advice, i think this is the anue i'll have to take.


----------



## truthseeker (12 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

Could you speak to the person who made the original complaint and explain that what happened was a once off (I assume it was) and that you would like to be left in peace?

Depending on the nature of the anti social behaviour perhaps the original complainer feels unsafe as a result of it and this is their reaction? You have to be able to look at both sides of the situation - I agree its not very nice if someone is making false allegations but you yourself state that there WAS anti social behaviour and the original complaint was warranted, I suppose Im saying to try and see it from their point of view?


----------



## illgetyou (13 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

Of course i see it from their point of veiw, what happenend was unnacceptable! And i'm sorry it happenend but i can't turn back the clock and would like for this to be forgotten about, not brought up again when its all forgotten about. 

I'm not a rowdy person and have never had a party or anything before.

There was no need for another letter with false statements and i have had no problems in my apartment before.


----------



## truthseeker (13 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

Well thats a great start anyway, if you feel it was unacceptable and you are genuinely sorry it happened - then could you go to the person who sent the letter and say the same to them?


----------



## illgetyou (20 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

I'm not actually meant to know who it is, bt i do, it doesn't take a genius to work it out though. 
I just think this person doesan't like me she wouldn't even say hello before this, maybe thought i was a bit common, she seems a bit stuck up to be honest, (without being nasty) it takes nothing to reply hi when someone says it to you.

If she wouldn't say hello back to me before this after i have said hello, i don't think she'll appreciate a knock on her door from me. lol


----------



## gillarosa (20 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*

Would you consider writing a short letter yourself to your neighbours, as way of apology for the incident and in some way a commitment or promise that it will not be repeated, no need to mention the harrasment you have experienced since then, but it could be a way of getting your voice heard. Also, a person appearing stuck up or unfriendly is not evidence that they have launched a series of complaints against you, often its the person who smiles to your face that stabs you in the back.


----------



## ajapale (20 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

Moved from Askaboutlaw to  Management Companies, Apartment Living,


----------



## so-crates (20 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

have to say the name you have chosen made me smile when I read your post 

I'd second gillarossa, make a more general apology, perhaps even in person to your two adjacent neighbours. It might take a little bit of effort on your part and won't be easy to do but the goodwill you would gain would more than balance the ill-natured attacks and may cause the person you feel is victimising you to back off as they may find that people are no longer so willing to listen to them on the topic of you.
On a slightly different note, don't be affronted by someone else's bad manners. Knocking on their door and delivering an apology may actually make them more concious of how poor their own behaviour has been and if it doesn't, you will at least know that you have publicly behaved impeccably towards them and any bad manners on their part is all their own fault.


----------



## z103 (20 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

Ignore it and it'll go away. It might take 4 or 5 months but eventually the complainer will get bored.


----------



## gebbel (20 May 2008)

*Re: Harrasment?*



gillarosa said:


> Would you consider writing a short letter yourself to your neighbours, as way of apology for the incident and in some way a commitment or promise that it will not be repeated, no need to mention the harrasment you have experienced since then, but it could be a way of getting your voice heard. .


 
Excellent advice.


----------



## John Rambo (20 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*



illgetyou said:


> There is four points on the letter all but one of them are not 'the whole truth' extra bits are added on to make it look worse i suppose to the other residents


 
Not 'the whole truth' is very different to 'false statements', a term the OP has allowed other posters use. Is the OP willing to disclose the nature of the anti-social behaviour? In fairness, residents who have paid a fortune to purchase apartments may feel they're entitled to run someone who is merely a tenant out of the place if the guards have had to come out. This 'anti-social behaviour' sounds like it was more than loud music...


----------



## z103 (20 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*



> In fairness, residents who have paid a fortune to purchase apartments may feel they're entitled to run someone who is merely a tenant out of the place if the guards have had to come out.


Doesn't sound very fair to me. I doubt the OP is living there rent free. If the guards had to come out to an owner/occupier, should they also be run out of the place?


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

OP was the incident a one off, did it happen only once or over a period of time?. Also when you refer to the letter you say it was not the whole truth but how do you know that the person who wrote the letter feels it's the whole truth from their point of view. If you state what it was you did you might get better advice, for instance if you said you had a wild party one night that got a bit out of hand versus six months of non stop day and night parties with neighbours intimidated you might get a different response


----------



## Klesser (22 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

I would suggest first off sending a letter of apology. If she continues im fairly sure you have a case for harrasment. I lived in an apartment for 3 months after my baby was born and left due to harrasment like this. Unlike you the couple in question were sending letters and holding meetings with the other residents making totally false statments about me. I wont go into details but I took a case against this couple and one other resident and won I have not seen any money yet but seeing there names dragged threw mud in the local paper was enough for me


----------



## rmelly (23 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*



Klesser said:


> If she continues im fairly sure you have a case for harrasment.


 
On what basis?

OP, a couple of points:



> I have a young daughter and the two time security knocked up they woke her up out of bed.......is this fair?


 
How is this relevant? You haven't given any details of the original incidents, but how many others in your block were effected by it? were your neighbours children woken up by the incidents? Or any old neighbours?



> apart from those incidents


 
How many incidents were there?


Without any information on the incident it is difficult to interpret the neighbours actions, he/she may no longer feel safe as long as you have access to the apartment block etc. Maybe you caused him/her embarassment (he/she might have had family/friends around etc). after all no ones wants the Gardai arriving at their door - did they have sirens etc on?

From my own perspective and with the limited information provided I would not be happy to be living in the same apartment block as you. I'm surprise he/she hasn't approached the apartment owner also.


----------



## Klesser (23 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

Cant remember exactly what I was told back then but along the lines that harrassment is repeated offensive, threatening or hostile behavoir. I would think that would apply to what the original poster is claiming is happening to her.
I should mention the case I took was not classed as harressmant


----------



## rmelly (23 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

From the OP's posts, I wouldn't say she has been on the receiving end of such behaviour.


----------



## firsttimebuy (27 May 2008)

*Re: isolated instance of antisocial behaviour from my aparment. Now Im being harassed*

To the OP I am not going to comment on your case specifically because I feel that you have not given enough information. All we know is that there was an incidence of anti social behaviour in your apartment which must have been pretty bad if the guards were called. All I can say is if you call to your neighbour and talk to them directly it may resolve the issue.

In general having lived in a number of different apartment blocks over the years, I feel that there is always a small minority of residents who have absolutely no regard for their neighbours. Over the years I have witnessed loud parties, loud music blaring day and night,TV's being played at what must have been full volume, people screaming in the common areas, I could go on. I think when you are living in an apartment complex you should respect the rules set down by the management company and also respect your neighbours rights to live there peacefully. If people want to live that sort of lifestyle where they are playing loud music and having parties late at night they should move to a detached house and pay for that privilege.


----------

